# truck pictures???



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

Any of you guys interested in posting pictures of your trucks? I haven't been a member long, so don't want to jump in if no ones interested. A lot of the other forums have them (not trying to be like the others) and most guys want to show off their trucks. If much interest, I'll start it or jump in if someone else wants to. Enjoying the forum and discusion, just asking.
Bob


----------

